# Rueblibrot - Carrotbread



## cara (Sep 26, 2007)

500 g wheat flour
175- 200 ml warm water
75 g whole milk yoghurt
15 g yeast
1 ts honey
1 ts salt
1/2 ts cilantro
35 g butter
200 g grated carrots
80 g sunflowerseeds
1 eggwhite

dissolve the yeast in the yoghurt, add honey and warm water.
Mix flour with cilantro and salt.
knead all together and let the dough rest for about 3h at a warm place until doubled.
knead again and add the grated carrots and half of the sunflowerseeds.
form a loaf, put on a tray with baking paper and rest for another hour.
spread with eggwhite and sprinke with the rest of the sunflowerseeds
bake in the preheated oven for 10 min at 225°C/44o°F and then for 45min at 175°C/350°F


----------



## Katie H (Sep 26, 2007)

Sounds delicious, cara.  I'll have to make  some if I  ever get my oven back.


----------



## cara (Sep 26, 2007)

is your oven on holiday?


----------



## Katie H (Sep 26, 2007)

Yeah, it took a "hike" almost 3 weeks ago.  I'm ready to pull my hair out.  I've become an expert on stovetop, crock-pot and toaster oven cooking now, though.


----------

